# Costco 2018



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

I didn’t see another thread yet, so I thought I’d start one. First item is available for pre-order! https://www.costco.com/20"-Halloween-Pumpkin.product.100403815.html
Looks like a good quality jack o’lantern!


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't know if I'll renew my membership this year. My local store had jack squat and it's only a $5 surcharge to order online.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

I bought that pumpkin last year. It's heavy as hell, but on the whole I like it. Trouble is It takes up so much room when It comes to storage.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Reminds me of the one I saw at Micheals today.....Had a skull too.....ZR


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

*Costco and BJs usually have cool Halloween stuff*


----------



## Jack Mac (Aug 12, 2014)

Costco has added this spider to their website. The Costco Mexico website also has last years butler listed. https://www.costco.com/Gigantic-Fabric-Spider.product.100404015.html


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo (Aug 28, 2015)

Any chance they will have the pose-n-stay skeletons this year in store?


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

FreeRangeWackadoo said:


> Any chance they will have the pose-n-stay skeletons this year in store?


Did they even have them last year? I was thinking they only had the pirates.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I want that pumpkin


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Screaming Demons said:


> Did they even have them last year? I was thinking they only had the pirates.


Ours did not have them, but you could get them online.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Ours had the costumes out yesterday, but no props.


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Ours didn't have the pose-n-stays last year, only the pirates. I'm crossing my fingers they'll have them again this year. Nothing better than walking around Costco in August, sampling foods, with three skeletons in your cart!! You get some funny looks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Saw someone posted the pumpkin already. Only thing I'm seeing halloween-wise in their August Costco Connection magazine is this. No props featured yet.

http://www.costcoconnection.com/connection/201808?pg=121#pg121


----------



## Jack Mac (Aug 12, 2014)

It looks like it will be available only online again. $44.99 shipped for the 60" skeleton with LED eyes. https://www.costco.com/60"-Pose-N-Stay-Skeleton-with-LED-Eyes.product.100350191.html


----------



## Hallowtim (Sep 20, 2017)

Jack Mac said:


> It looks like it will be available only online again. $44.99 shipped for the 60" skeleton with LED eyes. https://www.costco.com/60"-Pose-N-Stay-Skeleton-with-LED-Eyes.product.100350191.html


Did they go home n sale last year? I remember the pirate ones did.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

That Jack is awesome , just dont set him on sensor in a high traffic area.. he'll go off constantly.


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Yep, I just ordered two! It's a pretty good price for the high-quality pose-n-stays, that most other stores are charging $70-90 for. These are definitely better quality than the Home Depot ones.


----------



## Sunflowersxoxo (Jul 23, 2018)

Yes Costco has it for $44 on line


----------



## Sunflowersxoxo (Jul 23, 2018)

*Costco pose skeleton*

Yes Costco has it for $44 on line


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

FreeRangeWackadoo said:


> Any chance they will have the pose-n-stay skeletons this year in store?


Ours didn't have them last year either. But they are there online this year. https://www.costco.com/60-Pose-N-Stay-Skeleton-with-LED-Eyes.product.100350191.html

That said, we did find skeletons in store at Home Depot. Both Costco's and Home Depot's are five foot skeletons, both are poseable to a degree, and both have LED eyes that light up. (Only Costco's had a timer on the lights.) However, the Home Depot version looked just fine for quite a bit less. $45 for Costco versus $25 for Home Depot. And, since Home Depot puts their stuff on sale for 50% off just days before Halloween, we walked away with four of them for $15.00 a piece. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...-with-LED-Illumination-5349-60272HD/205828003


----------



## gamble (Aug 21, 2017)

*pose and stay skeletons*



FreeRangeWackadoo said:


> Any chance they will have the pose-n-stay skeletons this year in store?


they usually have these at big lots for around 50.00. that is where I get mine


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

They added a phantom. I'm easily amused and want him just to see a prop speak french and spanish ?
https://www.costco.com/76"-Animated-Looming-Phantom.product.100406444.html


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

I got the talking tombstone last year partially for the same reason. I got a huge kick out of changing the language... but I'm also easily amused 



CH31 said:


> They added a phantom. I'm easily amused and want him just to see a prop speak french and spanish &#55357;&#56898;
> https://www.costco.com/76"-Animated-Looming-Phantom.product.100406444.html


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

CH31 said:


> They added a phantom. I'm easily amused and want him just to see a prop speak french and spanish &#55357;&#56898;
> https://www.costco.com/76"-Animated-Looming-Phantom.product.100406444.html


I bought him. You can also turn off the 'languages' and just have music and his movement - I really like him.

I also bought this guy - his 'eyes' light up and he hisses (but doesn't move but you can move his legs and pose)


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

The pic is upside down on my screen.... I thought you had mounted it to your ceiling.... which would be brilliant!



Montanabel said:


> I bought him. You can also turn off the 'languages' and just have music and his movement - I really like him.
> 
> I also bought this guy - his 'eyes' light up and he hisses (but doesn't move but you can move his legs and pose)
> 
> View attachment 556695


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Montanabel said:


> I bought him. You can also turn off the 'languages' and just have music and his movement - I really like him.
> 
> I also bought this guy - his 'eyes' light up and he hisses (but doesn't move but you can move his legs and pose)
> 
> View attachment 556695


Is that a repaint of the Home Depot spider? 

I mounted mine in the inside roof of our picnic area :


----------



## SnowSpook (Aug 13, 2018)

Came across this video for Costco in Australia. Hoping this Vampire prop makes an appearance in Canada/US!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

SnowSpook said:


> Came across this video for Costco in Australia. Hoping this Vampire prop makes an appearance in Canada/US!


Who shot that, Mr. Magoo?


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> The pic is upside down on my screen.... I thought you had mounted it to your ceiling.... which would be brilliant!


Haha! Sorry Czarinakatarina, my posting picture skills are pretty basic! 

On the ceiling would be cool...........


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Is that a repaint of the Home Depot spider?
> 
> I mounted mine in the inside roof of our picnic area :
> 
> View attachment 556699


Hi Blade-of-the-Moon

I jumped on the Home Depot website (sadly we don't have them here in Oz) and it does look very much like theirs, as you said, just a slight different colour.

Love how you mounted yours on the roof of your picnic area - it looks amazing!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Montanabel said:


> Hi Blade-of-the-Moon
> 
> I jumped on the Home Depot website (sadly we don't have them here in Oz) and it does look very much like theirs, as you said, just a slight different colour.
> 
> Love how you mounted yours on the roof of your picnic area - it looks amazing!


I like the alternate color, would def consider grabbing it if I saw it. 

Was HUGE pain in the tail alone..lol


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

I just ordered the spider. It's 7 foot compared to HD 9 foot, but for a price difference of $200 I can forgo 1.5 feet. You can buy 5 for the price of one from HD and have a bigger impact. If you have the cash that is LOL

In our Costco last year they just had the pirate skellies, the pumpkin, and the wreath. Hopefully they have more this year. I was in a week ago and they have costumes already.


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Costco.com has the animated phantom and butler now! $99 each, looks like a good deal!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

debbiedowner67 said:


> I just ordered the spider. It's 7 foot compared to HD 9 foot, but for a price difference of $200 I can forgo 1.5 feet. You can buy 5 for the price of one from HD and have a bigger impact. If you have the cash that is LOL
> 
> In our Costco last year they just had the pirate skellies, the pumpkin, and the wreath. Hopefully they have more this year. I was in a week ago and they have costumes already.


Can you post the link where you ordered the Costco Spider? I don't see it on the website.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

debbiedowner67 said:


> I just ordered the spider. It's 7 foot compared to HD 9 foot, but for a price difference of $200 I can forgo 1.5 feet. You can buy 5 for the price of one from HD and have a bigger impact. If you have the cash that is LOL
> 
> In our Costco last year they just had the pirate skellies, the pumpkin, and the wreath. Hopefully they have more this year. I was in a week ago and they have costumes already.


Can you post the link where you ordered the Costco Spider? I don't see it on the website.


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

chubstuff said:


> Ours didn't have them last year either. But they are there online this year. https://www.costco.com/60-Pose-N-Stay-Skeleton-with-LED-Eyes.product.100350191.html
> 
> That said, we did find skeletons in store at Home Depot. Both Costco's and Home Depot's are five foot skeletons, both are poseable to a degree, and both have LED eyes that light up. (Only Costco's had a timer on the lights.) However, the Home Depot version looked just fine for quite a bit less. $45 for Costco versus $25 for Home Depot. And, since Home Depot puts their stuff on sale for 50% off just days before Halloween, we walked away with four of them for $15.00 a piece. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...-with-LED-Illumination-5349-60272HD/205828003


The HD skellies are ok, but the quality difference between them and the Pose-N-Stays is very noticeable. I guess the cost difference makes up for the quality difference, but for me, the Costco ones are worth it. They turn their heads, they're made out of thicker plastic, strong joints, and stand up by themselves very well. But definitely, for $15 each, I could see about loading up on the HD ones later this year!!


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Stochey said:


> Can you post the link where you ordered the Costco Spider? I don't see it on the website.


The only Costco Spider is here:
https://www.costco.com/Gigantic-Fabric-Spider.product.100404015.html


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

debbiedowner67 said:


> I just ordered the spider. It's 7 foot compared to HD 9 foot, but for a price difference of $200 I can forgo 1.5 feet. You can buy 5 for the price of one from HD and have a bigger impact. If you have the cash that is LOL
> 
> In our Costco last year they just had the pirate skellies, the pumpkin, and the wreath. Hopefully they have more this year. I was in a week ago and they have costumes already.


The HD Spider is a LOT bigger. It's only 9' if posed like in the image, if you spread the legs like a real spider in a more relaxed pose it's almost 18' wide. That pic I shared of one in my carport, that picnic area is 18x21 . I was really hoping for a huge praying mantis , dragonfly or centipede to add to it this year.


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

JaCk said:


> The only Costco Spider is here:
> https://www.costco.com/Gigantic-Fabric-Spider.product.100404015.html


The fabric spider is ALOT smaller than the HD Seasonal Visions HD spider. Ive had that particular spider for years.


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

Wait What ? The HD spider goes to 18 feet ? Holy Cow. I did not see that. 

What does the Costco spider go to ?

I really hope they changed it. If I don't like it I will take it back. I hope I won't need to. I wanted a showstopper.


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

Costco had the Butler in the store today


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo (Aug 28, 2015)

8 Costco Skellies! I ordered 2 pose-n-stay skeletons on line for a total of $98. Today, I received 2 CASES of skeletons for a total of 8 skeletons. Anyone else?


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

FreeRange you hit the jack pot and won skeletons.


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

FreeRangeWackadoo said:


> 8 Costco Skellies! I ordered 2 pose-n-stay skeletons on line for a total of $98. Today, I received 2 CASES of skeletons for a total of 8 skeletons. Anyone else?


I wish LOL


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

FreeRangeWackadoo said:


> 8 Costco Skellies! I ordered 2 pose-n-stay skeletons on line for a total of $98. Today, I received 2 CASES of skeletons for a total of 8 skeletons. Anyone else?


I ordered two last week, should be arriving today...I hope it will be 8!! I’ll let you know.


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

This was new to the site this morning. I hope its in the store


https://www.costco.com/Aged-Cemetery-LED-Tombstone.product.100406463.html


----------



## mkdaly215 (Aug 15, 2018)

I bought a lot of Costco stuff last year. I have the 20" pumpkin, two cats with light up eyes, a GIANT skull with a raven on top, the animatronic reaper and the animatronic harvest pumpkin head guy, as well as the fabric spider there now and the smaller plastic spider. I was really happy with the quality of it all.

I put the fabric spider on my roof and attached the plastic guy to my siding. It looked really cool.

Just be aware that Costco will randomly add stuff to the website throughout October and by about mid October they will practically be giving stuff away. The $99 animatronics will likely drop to $79 if they don't sell out and some of the other items like the pumpkin, smaller ornaments and and spider will drop to $19.97 or even $9.97.


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

mkdaly215 said:


> I bought a lot of Costco stuff last year. I have the 20" pumpkin, two cats with light up eyes, a GIANT skull with a raven on top, the animatronic reaper and the animatronic harvest pumpkin head guy, as well as the fabric spider there now and the smaller plastic spider. I was really happy with the quality of it all.
> 
> I put the fabric spider on my roof and attached the plastic guy to my siding. It looked really cool.
> 
> Just be aware that Costco will randomly add stuff to the website throughout October and by about mid October they will practically be giving stuff away. The $99 animatronics will likely drop to $79 if they don't sell out and some of the other items like the pumpkin, smaller ornaments and and spider will drop to $19.97 or even $9.97.


Was the fabric spider you bought last year 4.5 feet ? I seen a couple Youtube videos saying that.


----------



## mkdaly215 (Aug 15, 2018)

That sounds about right, but it's the exact one on the website listed at 7.5 feet. 4.5 feet is probably the width when it's set up normally and 7.5 would be if you fully stretched the legs. There is some flexibility in how you want to position the legs.

I had it my roof rain or shine and it was still in great shape at the end of October.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

FreeRangeWackadoo said:


> 8 Costco Skellies! I ordered 2 pose-n-stay skeletons on line for a total of $98. Today, I received 2 CASES of skeletons for a total of 8 skeletons. Anyone else?


No, but two years ago I ordered one Skull Rising out of a Cauldron from Home Depot and got one case (of four). I understand why it happened; at the same time I had ordered the Horse, a lifesize reaper, a lifesize Lab Monster, and the box of four wasn't terribly large. Easy mistake to make at the warehouse, especially as this might be the first time workers have handled a given prop, and after 3-4 months might never again.

As I discovered, in the U.S., if a seller accidentally sends you something you didn't order, you are within your rights to just keep it. Or you can return it to the seller at their expense. It's an FTC thing so sellers don't send you stuff and then try to charge you for it.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

debbiedowner67 said:


> This was new to the site this morning. I hope its in the store
> 
> 
> https://www.costco.com/Aged-Cemetery-LED-Tombstone.product.100406463.html


Ohh!!! That looks great!


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

I stopped at Costco yesterday. They had the pumpkins. That was all. Last year they only had a few things out compared to the previous years. Some leftover pirate skellies, the pumpkin and the wreath. I really hope they have everything that is sold online.


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

JaCk said:


> FreeRangeWackadoo said:
> 
> 
> > 8 Costco Skellies! I ordered 2 pose-n-stay skeletons on line for a total of $98. Today, I received 2 CASES of skeletons for a total of 8 skeletons. Anyone else?
> ...


Arrived yesterday, but sadly, only 2.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

My Costco has some really good tot hand-out stuff (playdough, slime, mystery figures, etc), kis costumes (a lot) and these wreaths....


----------



## SnowSpook (Aug 13, 2018)

Went by Costco today and they only had the pumpkins and these wreaths. Got the wreath but wasn't sold on the pumpkin.


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo (Aug 28, 2015)

holy Cow, I just unpacked the two cases of Costco skellies and I ended up with 10 of these things!! 
If I take these back to Costco do you think the person who made the mistake will get fired? A few years ago, at another store, I returned an item that a cashier didn’t charge me for and I found out later they got fired for it.
Was thinking I could expand on my original idea of having not just Jake and Elwood but rather the whole band set up as a Skeleton version of The Blues Brothers.


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

I bought the huge spider yesterday at my local Costco (St. Louis). He will go with my spirit Halloween cacoon victim. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXWuf8UBQ7I

They didn't have the tombstone in stock. I was hoping to see that in person. I may like the Grandinroad version better....still thinking. They had dracula and pumpkin in stock, no skeletons.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

FreeRangeWackadoo said:


> holy Cow, I just unpacked the two cases of Costco skellies and I ended up with 10 of these things!!
> If I take these back to Costco do you think the person who made the mistake will get fired? A few years ago, at another store, I returned an item that a cashier didn’t charge me for and I found out later they got fired for it.
> Was thinking I could expand on my original idea of having not just Jake and Elwood but rather the whole band set up as a Skeleton version of The Blues Brothers.


Federal law says that if you are sent an item by any company that you did not order, you are not obligated to return it. Here's a bit of a run down on it if you want to know the details. https://www.consumer.ftc.gov/articles/0181-unordered-merchandise

I am sure that somewhere along the line, the person who sent out two boxes of skeletons instead of two skeletons will show up on Costco's own audits. If the individual has done it for others every time they filled an order, I'm thinking that person is fired already. 

It comes down to the merchandise is considered yours by law. What you do with it is entirely up to you.


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

FreeRangeWackadoo said:


> holy Cow, I just unpacked the two cases of Costco skellies and I ended up with 10 of these things!!
> If I take these back to Costco do you think the person who made the mistake will get fired? A few years ago, at another store, I returned an item that a cashier didn’t charge me for and I found out later they got fired for it.
> Was thinking I could expand on my original idea of having not just Jake and Elwood but rather the whole band set up as a Skeleton version of The Blues Brothers.


Keep em!!


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

FreeRangeWackadoo said:


> holy Cow, I just unpacked the two cases of Costco skellies and I ended up with 10 of these things!!
> If I take these back to Costco do you think the person who made the mistake will get fired? A few years ago, at another store, I returned an item that a cashier didn’t charge me for and I found out later they got fired for it.
> Was thinking I could expand on my original idea of having not just Jake and Elwood but rather the whole band set up as a Skeleton version of The Blues Brothers.




Just keep them. Consider it a Halloween Blessing lol

I need to order skeletons from Costco LOL


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

Question for the ones who received extra skellies.


If you look at your order on Costco.com does the weight of the package coincide with the weight of the skellie ?


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo (Aug 28, 2015)

The weight of the packages were 5.5lbs, according to the email I received from Costco when my order shipped. the weight of each skeleton, according to the Costco website is 4lbs. The weight of the actual case I received was way heavier than 5.5lbs.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Costco online now has some nice looking capes ( dracula) etc at a very good price for anyone looking for that kind of item


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

I was at Costco earlier this week and they have some of the animated pumpkins out on the floor as well as the animated Sesonal Visions Butler. They also had costumes, candy, and this decorative wreath.


----------



## msim (Sep 29, 2007)

I just placed my order for the tombstone as well as the Wolf Queen and Bear King capes! Can't wait until they arrive!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Just placed our order online for an Aged Cemetery LED Tombstone. Not a Costco member, but a $5 surcharge wasn't too bad. Free shipping helped.


----------



## mkdaly215 (Aug 15, 2018)

SnowSpook said:


> Went by Costco today and they only had the pumpkins and these wreaths. Got the wreath but wasn't sold on the pumpkin.
> 
> View attachment 557313


The pumpkin is really nice. I love mine. It's super loud (adjustable) and just looks and sounds great on the front porch.


----------



## zombiesrule (Dec 6, 2010)

I ordered some of the Costco skellies this year, and they don't seem to be as good quality as the "pose n stay" skellies they've sold in the past. Any one else agree?


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

zombiesrule said:


> I ordered some of the Costco skellies this year, and they don't seem to be as good quality as the "pose n stay" skellies they've sold in the past. Any one else agree?


I agree. They are not the pose n stay brand. They are not bad, but I don't think they are worth $45. I'm going to pick up a few $30 skeletons at Home Depot to compare.


----------



## zombiesrule (Dec 6, 2010)

Kruella said:


> I agree. They are not the pose n stay brand. They are not bad, but I don't think they are worth $45. I'm going to pick up a few $30 skeletons at Home Depot to compare.


Thanks for your thoughts...I'm glad it wasn't just my imagination that they aren't as good quality. Thanks!


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

I was in Costco today and our store has exactly one (1) prop--not even on display, just a few boxes--and a rack of little kid costumes. And then the rest of the aisle, and the one facing it, is Christmas. Disappointing.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Received our booklet flyer from Costco for Sept 5 - Sept 30 and saw they have $20 off (limit 5) a Mirage 5-piece LED candle set. These would be the moving flame candles. Includes Duracell batteries and from photo comes with remote. Warehouse price 39.99 with instant $20 savings down to $19.99. These are wax (which I'm not a fan of as the wax in heat storage can warp). Item # 4443333. Candles look either white or cream maybe. Says available on Costco.com as well. Here's the link to it on the website (which is still currently at full price until after Labor Day): https://www.costco.com/Mirage-5-piece-LED-Candles-The-Look-of-a-Real-Flame.product.100406567.html


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

edit. mods please delete


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Received our booklet flyer from Costco for Sept 5 - Sept 30 and saw they have $20 off (limit 5) a Mirage 5-piece LED candle set. These would be the moving flame candles. Includes Duracell batteries and from photo comes with remote. Warehouse price 39.99 with instant $20 savings down to $19.99. These are wax (which I'm not a fan of as the wax in heat storage can warp). Item # 4443333. Candles look either white or cream maybe. Says available on Costco.com as well. Here's the link to it on the website (which is still currently at full price until after Labor Day): https://www.costco.com/Mirage-5-piece-LED-Candles-The-Look-of-a-Real-Flame.product.100406567.html


Thank you Ghost of Spookie!!! I saw this same sale last year but by the time I did it was backordered til after Halloween. So excited that I grabbed two sets in time this year. These candles are great!

My Animated Looming Phantom guy came today. He's a little bit of a pain to put together because his "clothes" are not quite sized right but I love him. I really like the stand in particular. It is very sturdy but seems like it's made to have some give to the poles so it makes for a more realistic motion. Almost like he leans in a bit towards you as he moves. I've never seen that before. There's also something a little extra spooky when he's speaking French and telling me he's going to take my soul. I don't know why but props that can speak several languages amuse me to no end


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

I purchased the candle tombstone on their website. It's very tall. It's made hollow plastic, similar to a blow mold prop. I like it a lot because it breaks down into two pieces for storage. I'll update with photos with a pose n stay skeleton for scale soon.


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

Here is the tombstone pics. I didn't test the electronics. The bird and the candles have lights, there is a speaker on the back. Goodness, for the life of me, I can't figure out how to turn the photos straight! I also forgot to mention, the top piece fits inside the bottom for storage, so that's a nice feature.


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

Crow up close


----------



## Richmon (Oct 9, 2014)

The tombstone price is now reduced to $49.97 with free shipping. I went to check back after I ordered mine and it's no longer listed under the Halloween category. But, It still shows up if you do a search for Halloween. The looming phantom is also reduced to $49.97. Too bad the skeletons aren't reduced yet. I can never have enough.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

appreciate the heads up, bought the phantom and tombstone for a 100.00 combined.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Richmon said:


> The tombstone price is now reduced to $49.97 with free shipping. I went to check back after I ordered mine and it's no longer listed under the Halloween category. But, It still shows up if you do a search for Halloween. The looming phantom is also reduced to $49.97. Too bad the skeletons aren't reduced yet. I can never have enough.


Thank you! I think. I don't need anymore Halloween props, but the only ones I was considering from Costco were these two, so it was meant to be. Plus life is always better when there is a Halloween prop in the mail and on the way. 

Mike


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

JaCk said:


> I didn’t see another thread yet, so I thought I’d start one. First item is available for pre-order! https://www.costco.com/20"-Halloween-Pumpkin.product.100403815.html
> Looks like a good quality jack o’lantern!


yeah, I got this last year, it's great!


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Got the looming phantom when I went to renew my membership...could not resist for the price of $50!
Same thing at Spirit would be $150.00, seriously


----------



## Richmon (Oct 9, 2014)

The Costco skeletons are now down to $29.97 with free shipping. Not listed under the Halloween section but they show up if you search for Halloween


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Picked up three with tax and the 5% non member fee they were still more than Home Depot.


----------



## 1250959 (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks for the notice about the candle tombstone - the kids ordered it for me for my birthday!
It arrived today and with repainted accent touches is out in the graveyard already.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Went to Costco a couple of days ago thinking there'd still be a few Halloween items there to check out. Nope! It's wall to wall Christmas decor now. :|


----------



## mkdaly215 (Aug 15, 2018)

Costco tombstone is now down to $29.97 from $99.99. I ordered it at $49.97 and got price match which they will do within 30 days. 

Lantern and wreath down to $14.97 Butler down to $49.97.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

mkdaly215 said:


> Costco tombstone is now down to $29.97 from $99.99. I ordered it at $49.97 and got price match which they will do within 30 days.
> 
> Lantern and wreath down to $14.97 Butler down to $49.97.


How do you go about getting the price match?


----------



## mkdaly215 (Aug 15, 2018)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> How do you go about getting the price match?



Contact customer service. The fastest way in my experience is through live chat. Fill in member number and order number. Just ask, they will do it if you ordered within 30 days.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

mkdaly215 said:


> Contact customer service. The fastest way in my experience is through live chat. Fill in member number and order number. Just ask, they will do it if you ordered within 30 days.


ok i'm not a member but i did just get the tombstone last week.


----------

